# keyboard unter X funktionslos. Konsole geht!

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal ein wenig mit dem hybernating auf meinem Laptop herum spielen und hab mir für diesen Zweck den 2.6.9-cko Kernel installiert. Doch seltsamerweise funktioniert unter diesem Kernel meine Tastatur vom Laptop nicht mehr unter X. In der Konsole geht sie!

x11-base/xorg-x11 -> 6.7.0-r3

Auszug aus der xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection
```

ensprechendes aus der .config vom Kernel linux-2.6.9-cko3

```
# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set
```

damit geht es also wie gesagt NICHT. Die /var/log/Xorg.0.log sagt mir nichts in Bezug auf Probleme mit dem Keyboard.

So sieht mein funktionierender 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 Kernel an derselben Stelle aus

```
# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set
```

gibts im 2.6.9er Kernel schon wieder irgendwelche fundamentalen Änderungen für/gegen Laptops, das ich mal wieder in Untermenu xyz die Option abc mit uvw zusammen anstellen muss?

Gruß

PS: Der Laptop ist ein Amilo7400

----------

## Xylometer

Hallo,

poste doch bitte mal das Serverlayout Deiner xorg.conf.

Aber X stated, oder auch nicht?

Wenn nicht.die Fehlermeldungen bitte.

Gruß Xym

----------

## BlackEye

okay. Hier mein ServerLayout aus der xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "USBmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse [Touchpad]" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

X startet bei mir. Nur kann ich alle möglichen Tasten auf meinem Keyboard drücken, ohne das etwas passiert. Ich komme danach nur noch mit der Maus wieder heraus.

----------

## amne

[DUP] xorg: <>| funktionieren nicht abgespalten.

----------

## hiroki

Hi!

Ich habe das Problem genau wie beschrieben. Unter Kernel (gentoo-dev-sources) 2.6.8-r9 funktioniert noch alles prima prächtig tadellos.

Doch wenn ich gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9(-r*) bzw 2.6.10-r1 nutze dann funktioniert meine Tastatur unter X nicht, aber auf der Konsole funktioniert sie!

Genauer: ich betätige unter X [gdm] die feststelltaste und das shift-lock-lämpchen leuchtet nicht. Wenn ich dann den PC neu starte [mit der maus in gdm entsprechendes auswähle] und er dann GDM (X) beendet, dann kann ich ganz normal alle tasten benutzen und sei erscheinen auch.

Wieso ist das so? ich habe die .config 1:1 kopiert.

xorg.conf

.config

----------

## makkusmakkus

Hallo.

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem wie meine Vorschreiber.

Mit Kernel 2.6.8.1 geht noch alles wunderbar. Ab Kernel 2.6.9 funktioniert die Tastatur meines Laptops unter X nicht mehr, bzw. nur sehr sporadisch am Anfang einer Sessin mit einem xterm. Sobald eine andere Applikation gestartet wird, ist Sense. Desgleichen unter 2.6.10.

Mein USB-Keyboard hingegen funktioniert.

Hat schon irgendjemand eine Loesung gefunden?

Gruesse,

makkus

----------

## hiroki

jupp, ich habe mittlerweile eine lösung:

unter altem funktionierenden kernel erstmal X vom bootvorgang entfernen:

rc-update del xdm

dann unter neuem kernel booten, der bootet ja nur in die konsole. dort ein

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

ausführen und schauen auf welchem devide maus und tastatur liegen.

devices entsprechend in der xorg.conf ändern

bei mir war normalerweise die maus auf event0, aber ab kernel 2.6.9 war es auf einmal event1 und somit waren maus und tastatur falsch zugeordnet. da ich aber noch zusätzlich eine usb-maus habe hab ich nicht gemerkt, dass auch mein touchpad nicht funktionierte. jedenfalls in xorg.conf anpassen und dann x starten und ggf. ein

rc-update add xdm default

so, das hat bei mir geholfen, hoffentlich bei euch auch,

hasta luego!

----------

## makkusmakkus

Hab zwar auch die vertauschten events, aber an denen liegt es anscheinend erstmal nicht.

Zum testen habe ich mir von genkernel einen Kernel backen lassen, und siehe da: Keyboard und Maus und Touchpad funktionieren auch unter X. Ohne veraenderte xorg.conf.

Muss wohl an irgendeiner Kerneloption liegen, blos an welcher?

Gruesse,

Makkus

----------

